# Fake Ranger Called Out



## Kunoichii (Mar 18, 2014)

It's nice to see this happen.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83951112/


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 18, 2014)

The dudes doing the call out seem to forget there is a difference between the tab and the scroll. Plenty of dudes in the 101st with Ranger tabs. Prolly some EOD guys there as well. He obviously was a poser, but damn guys at least have your own shot straight before you call someone else out.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2014)

Apparently the Ranger who was calling out the poser got arrested for 'disturbing the peace'.

http://www.funker530.com/u-s-army-ranger-arrested-for-calling-out-stolen-valor-offender/


----------



## Brill (Mar 18, 2014)

No cover and hands in pockets...where have I seen that before?:-"


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

lindy said:


> No cover and hands in pockets...where have I seen that before?:-"



We can have you killed for saying that...  and I have a resource who lives near a desert to aid in disposal.   "But, he said he was going for akike, and he never came back...."   ...  and, we get a tab to remind us that we're "Special"....   bastige, SOT-A freak...  :whatever:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Apparently the Ranger who was calling out the poser got arrested for 'disturbing the peace'.
> 
> http://www.funker530.com/u-s-army-Ranger-arrested-for-calling-out-stolen-valor-offender/



He was loud, and the "peace" was disturbed, but I don't think he made any threats. Education, and it's establishments swing from the left, ya gotta keep that in mind.


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 20, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> The dudes doing the call out seem to forget there is a difference between the tab and the scroll. Plenty of dudes in the 101st with Ranger tabs. Prolly some EOD guys there as well. He obviously was a poser, but damn guys at least have your own shot straight before you call someone else out.


 
I have never served but I can understand their frustration, especially if that guy lost some comrades. However, you are right TLDR20. I pass by the main gate everyday and they have the EOD patch/symbol on the wall along with the other units out at Ft. Campbell (5th Special Forces Group, 101st Airborne Division, etc). I think he could have gone about in a calmer manner, but then again, I've never served so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Apparently the Ranger who was calling out the poser got arrested for 'disturbing the peace'.
> 
> http://www.funker530.com/u-s-army-Ranger-arrested-for-calling-out-stolen-valor-offender/


 

Why wasn't the fake arrested? Is there not any laws about impersonating a U.S soldier? Surely to God someone can't go to the surplus store and buy this stuff and wear it without legal consequences?


----------



## pardus (Mar 20, 2014)

jonron9937 said:


> Why wasn't the fake arrested? Is there not any laws about impersonating a U.S soldier? Surely to God someone can't go to the surplus store and buy this stuff and wear it without legal consequences?



Under the stolen valor act, It's only illegal if he profits from the impersonation. However some state laws make it illegal period.


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 20, 2014)

pardus said:


> Under the stolen valor act, It's only illegal if he profits from the impersonation. However some state laws make it illegal period.


 
That's ridiculous.


----------



## Brill (Mar 20, 2014)

jonron9937 said:


> Why wasn't the fake arrested? Is there not any laws about impersonating a U.S soldier? Surely to God someone can't go to the surplus store and buy this stuff and wear it without legal consequences?



He was too fat to fit in the paddy wagon.


----------



## enceladus (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.news10.net/story/news/lo...lains-why-he-donned-military-uniform/6683771/

Warning:  This will piss you off


----------



## booker (Mar 21, 2014)

While it was nice to see someone busted in public, the guys doing the busting went overboard, particularly with the language.


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 21, 2014)

enceladus said:


> http://www.news10.net/story/news/lo...lains-why-he-donned-military-uniform/6683771/
> 
> Warning:  This will piss you off


 
What in the heck! He couldn't pass the ASVAB but he got in to college? I don't understand. And the recruiter gave him the info on how to obtain a uniform? Something is fishy there as well.


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 21, 2014)

jonron9937 said:


> What in the heck! He couldn't pass the ASVAB but he got in to college? I don't understand. And the recruiter gave him the info on how to obtain a uniform? Something is fishy there as well.


 
Granted the ASVAB can be rough, but what I mean is that he should had to have to a general test like the ACT or SAT to get to college.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 21, 2014)

jonron9937 said:


> Granted the ASVAB can be rough, but what I mean is that he should had to have to a general test like the ACT or SAT to get to college.



Not community college.


----------



## walra107 (Mar 21, 2014)

I think the Ranger Vets did a pretty good job of not killing him right there on the spot and should be commended. If I bumped into somebody sporting a 12ft Sling rope and  in cammies I'd have all I could do not to murder them. I watched the Fake Ranger's apology and it seems the news coverage is showing a bit of Bias towards the idiot and college, and putting the Vet's in a negative light, I don't see how their reaction and calling him out warranted an arrest but maybe there was more to the situation that the video didn't show.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2014)

Sad to say, but usually calling out a poser is a zero sum game. I've done it and been ostracized despite having solid evidence of the posing. People believe what they want to believe and facts are often irrelevant.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 21, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Sad to say, but usually calling out a poser is a zero sum game. I've done it and been ostracized despite having solid evidence of the posing. People believe what they want to believe and facts are often irrelevant.



Agreed. As much as it feels good on our part to face fuck some poser souls and drink their tears, most people just "feel bad" for the fuck stick and get mad at us. Then it only serves to stress us out and WE stroke out. Fuck em.

F.M.


----------



## Brill (Mar 21, 2014)

enceladus said:


> http://www.news10.net/story/news/lo...lains-why-he-donned-military-uniform/6683771/
> 
> Warning:  This will piss you off



PTSD at age 3.

And folks wonder why servicemen don't seek help. Why get lumped in with this fuckface?


----------



## pardus (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm sick and tired of the scumbags in this world getting sympathy. 



jonron9937 said:


> What in the heck! He couldn't pass the ASVAB but he got in to college? I don't understand. And the recruiter gave him the info on how to obtain a uniform? Something is fishy there as well.



He's not in college he was just hanging out there.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 21, 2014)

pardus said:


> I'm sick and tired of the scumbags in this world getting sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not in college he was just hanging out there.




The fucking way of the world my bro. I need to fucking get fatter, stop working, get a fake psych issue, go on welfare and say I served in the Delta CAG ST06 Special Ops's Ranger unit that took Escobar down. I would make out then! We are doing it all wrong bro!

F.M.


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> The fucking way of the world my bro. I need to fucking get fatter, stop working, get a fake psych issue, go on welfare and say I served in the Delta CAG ST06 Special Ops's Ranger unit that took Escobar down. I would make out then! We are doing it all wrong bro!
> 
> F.M.


 
Today's American dream.


----------



## Etype (Mar 24, 2014)

x SF med said:


> We can have you killed for saying that...  and I have a resource who lives near a desert to aid in disposal.   "But, he said he was going for akike, and he never came back...."   ...  and, we get a tab to remind us that we're "Special"....   bastige, SOT-A freak...  :whatever:


Kids these days...

They just don't understand the _advanced _skills, do they?


----------



## firstpig151 (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone willing to bet me that this ass clown has an entire closet full of TAP OUT T-shirt?


----------



## OIF (Oct 1, 2014)

If you noticed, poser douche had a slick sleeve. Someone with his "training" would most certainly go down range. I guess he didn't have the funds to swing for a bullshit combat patch...


----------

